# sr20det redline?



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

What's it redline at? I got a 1990 with a different gauge cluster and I believe the redline is at 7.5 grand.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Just checked out "Midnight Street" and saw that the redline on that motor is indeed 7,500rpm. The little red lines start at 7, but the full redline is 7,500. Use every rev!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Depending on your ECU if stock you will rev out @ 6500 on the SR20det ECU.

if you got a SR20de and use the G20 you could hit 7500



Do you have a stock tach or aftermarket(autometer etc..)


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Nismo1997 said:


> Depending on your ECU if stock you will rev out @ 6500 on the SR20det ECU.
> 
> if you got a SR20de and use the G20 you could hit 7500
> 
> ...



Stock jdm or 91-94. I'm not sure, it has mph and km like usdm clusters. But I was told it was taken out of a silvia. And i've seen the same silvia cluster (mph/km) in another 240.

My ecu obviously doesn't stop me from taking it to 7.5, cuz i do, and my car spins forever (from first to second) skiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrt.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

JDM240Turbo said:


> Stock jdm or 91-94. I'm not sure, it has mph and km like usdm clusters. But I was told it was taken out of a silvia. And i've seen the same silvia cluster (mph/km) in another 240.
> 
> My ecu obviously doesn't stop me from taking it to 7.5, cuz i do, and my car spins forever (from first to second) skiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrt.


Like I said earlier, the real redline on that motor is 7.5. I wouldn't rev past that, but hell, drive it like you stole it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Like I said earlier, the real redline on that motor is 7.5. I wouldn't rev past that, but hell, drive it like you stole it.



what do you think the KADE should be reved at? it marks 6800... should i push it a bit more? or would i loose power and waste time?


----------

